# the north rises once again....... for brrraaaaiiiiiiiinnnnnnsssssssssss!!!!



## soyunpecador (Jan 21, 2010)

this is the finished version of the zombie union soldier.
look out conferderates the undead union is coming for y'all.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Looks great, now go to Gettysburg and roam around the battlefield.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

That guy is straight out of a southern belle's nightmares:jol:


----------



## Mcnab (Oct 13, 2010)

It's amazing and I hope I dont offend you when I say this but... you look pretty short


----------



## soyunpecador (Jan 21, 2010)

i am 5'7" so i am close to average. not offended at all, besides you only spoke words and words never offend (some people). 
Thanks


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

I hope this won't offend you, but I want to roast your intestines over a nice fire....LOL.. GREAT facial makeup! And shorter men are nice, cuz then you can wrestle with em better!!....ohhhhumm..sorry. LOL. tee hhee (FLIPEMINTHEAIR!)


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Fantastic make up! That should get quite a few scares, I know it would scare the crap out of me


----------



## soyunpecador (Jan 21, 2010)

Thanks everyone, and it is a silicone mask not face make-up actually it's this one....
[img=http://img822.imageshack.us/img822/8229/homelesszom2.th.jpg]
[img=http://img826.imageshack.us/img826/9846/homelesszom.th.jpg]
[img=http://img339.imageshack.us/img339/7483/homelesszom3.th.jpg]

we will have a booth at transwolrd in st.louis in march so stop on by and say hi! wrestling might even be allowed, who knows. 
Happy Halloween Everyone!!!!


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

looks awesome, you should be proud!


----------

